# bandsaw



## tonymc046 (Mar 12, 2013)

hi new guy here looking for help i am restoring a inca bandsaw342186 and having trouble keeping the blades on the wheels the wheels ar perfect running through and i fitted new tires flat i have tried 1/8 3/8 1/2 blades but they wont stay on the wheels when adjusted should i fit crowned tires as i have been told that inca only uses flat tires please help tony


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

INCA saws use flat tires. It takes a while to get the 
hang of tracking a blade on an INCA 340, but unless
the saw has been damaged, it should track well
once you figure it out.

Try a 1/2" blade to start and bring in up to tension,
then rotate the wheel by hand and adjust the 
wheel tilt knob until the blade tracks evenly. 
Because the tires are flat, the INCA is more 
sensitive to adjust but with practice you'll get 
the hand of it. Rotate by hand many times
before running a blade under power.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Inca has flat wheels so blade is not centered on the wheel . It runs along the front edge of the tire . Use urethane tires.


----------



## Bayman (Jan 22, 2012)

Did you get it to work…


----------

